# L260 HUGE Adults, Sunday the 13th TORONTO Deliveries!



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

have a number of L260 adult's left, they are HUGE, some of them up to 4".

*Deliveries this Sunday November 13th. *

*Price is $95 each. *

KENNEDY COMMONS before noon.

MANY PEOPLE ARE ASKING ME TO PICK OUT SEXES. I cannot guarantee sexes... SO I HAVE A SOLUTION FOR THIS!!!!

I am going to bring LOTS of fish and *you can pick out the fish you want*! I will have extra water and bags and what not. Basically a portable store at kennedy commons. So come and PICK YOUR FISH!!!

Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested in any, or PM.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool pl*cos!

P.S. I think you mean for your signature to be "Personal" not Personnel


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

jesus those are huge. I owned L260's years back when they werent as hard to come by and they werent that big. nice odontodes


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Will be at Kennedy Commons by 9am driving a white subaru forester.


----------

